# [EPIC] Nomad Part 2: Of Heroes And Demons RELEASED



## Daniel James (Mar 20, 2018)

For the past couple of years I have been working on a personal album of epic and thematic material. As the release draws close I wanted to share this teaser of the album with you all.

Hope you enjoy

The album is live now!!



https://store.cdbaby.com/cd/danieljames62

The album will be popping up on other digital and streaming platforms over the next week. But if you want to get your hands on it now head over to CDBaby!





-DJ


----------



## Nico (Mar 20, 2018)

There are some really beautiful melodies in there


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Mar 20, 2018)

Love it! Will be a purchase for me. Do you have a label or self-release? When?


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 21, 2018)

Guido Negraszus said:


> Love it! Will be a purchase for me. Do you have a label or self-release? When?



Self label release 

I'm hoping to have it out in a couple of weeks.

-DJ


----------



## Hybrid X (Mar 21, 2018)

Yes, big emotions, congrats, always enjoyed your great work & spirit! Thank you!


----------



## Jetzer (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice man! Congrats!


----------



## Jaap (Mar 21, 2018)

Sounds bloody great!


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 21, 2018)

Nico said:


> There are some really beautiful melodies in there



Its all about melodies in this one. Thats just my thing, I was trained as a singer back in the day so melody is where its at 

Thanks for the kind words guys 

-DJ


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 21, 2018)

Less loudness-maximizer please! These tools ruin your sound!

Daniel, I like what I hear!


----------



## brynolf (Mar 21, 2018)

Sounds great! But I didn't really expect any less from you tbh 

How are you gonna release it?


----------



## paularthur (Mar 22, 2018)

Walkthrough of your favorite one of the songs?! @[email protected]


----------



## markleake (Mar 23, 2018)

I've always liked how you fuss around so much with your melodies in your videos. I like that personally more than the big epic sounding qualities of your tracks. These have some great sounding melodies in them.


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 25, 2018)

markleake said:


> I've always liked how you fuss around so much with your melodies in your videos. I like that personally more than the big epic sounding qualities of your tracks. These have some great sounding melodies in them.



I am definitely a composer who puts a lot of stock in melodies. Its usually where I spend most of my time!

-DJ


----------



## NoamL (Mar 25, 2018)

The ones at 1:40 and 6:40 are incredible. Actually they all are but those were my favorites


----------



## paularthur (Mar 26, 2018)

The cue at 2.50 is amazeballs... @[email protected]


----------



## dannymc (Mar 29, 2018)

Daniel "Thomas Bergersen" James  congrats man. sounds like you put a lot of work into this one. best of luck with the release.

Danny


----------



## Fry777 (Jul 29, 2018)

@Daniel James How is the release of the album going ? Can we expect it this summer ? Looking forward to it !


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 8, 2018)

The album has been submitted for release. I am hoping this Friday but I am not sure how long the CDBaby system takes for verification.

She is coming very very soon. Its loud, its aggressive, purists will hate it. But its most certainly a reflection of me and my love of melody. 

Can't wait for you guys to hear it 

-DJ


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 10, 2018)

The album is live now!!

https://store.cdbaby.com/cd/danieljames62

The album will be popping up on other digital and streaming platforms over the next week. But if you want to get your hands on it now head over to CDBaby!

-DJ


----------



## goalie composer (Aug 10, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> The album is live now!!
> 
> https://store.cdbaby.com/cd/danieljames62
> 
> ...


Congrats DJ!


----------



## Mornats (Aug 10, 2018)

Looked for it on Spotify and found this:


----------



## Wally Garten (Aug 10, 2018)

Mornats said:


> Looked for it on Spotify and found this:



That's one friendly-looking dog!


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 10, 2018)

Mornats said:


> Looked for it on Spotify and found this:



God damn those fake Daniel James.

*Highlander mode intensifies*

-DJ

p.s on a serious note though I cant manage my artist page until they upload this album. Then I should be able to set it up correctly.


----------



## Mornats (Aug 11, 2018)

Do you offer a flac version on CD Baby by the way? I'm always looking for good reference tracks in flac format. Spotify is lovely and convenient but I do like to buy from independent music makers when I can.


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 11, 2018)

The Album is now on Spotify!


----------



## NoamL (Aug 11, 2018)

Congrats Daniel!


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 11, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Congrats Daniel!



Thanks mate 

-DJ


----------



## Akarin (Aug 11, 2018)

I absolutely hate driving. I have a 2h drive tomorrow. I'm actually looking forward to it. So, thanks.


----------



## Muluku S. (Aug 13, 2018)

Great album! my favorites are the Frank hunter and Hold the line ^^ !


----------



## Akarin (Aug 13, 2018)

Looks like Spotify has merged another Daniel James with your album: 

Check on CDBaby faq on how to sort this out!


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 13, 2018)

Akarin said:


> Looks like Spotify has merged another Daniel James with your album:
> 
> Check on CDBaby faq on how to sort this out!




Already submitted the seperation. Takes up to 3 weeks apparently.

-DJ


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Aug 14, 2018)

Congratz! Is it all VST, or did you do recording sessions?


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 14, 2018)

RobertPeetersPiano said:


> Congratz! Is it all VST, or did you do recording sessions?



Its all samples except for a few flute recordings I did myself.

-DJ


----------



## SolarCell (Aug 14, 2018)

They all sound pretty similar. Too little variation for my taste...


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 14, 2018)

SolarCell said:


> They all sound pretty similar. Too little variation for my taste...



Thanks for listening at least!

-DJ


----------



## fretti (Aug 14, 2018)

Love the brass sound!
Is that all Cinebrass or is there also some OT/Musical Sampling in there?

Also great to hear how your style evolved during the last few years, and yet is still recognizable as Daniel James


----------



## SolarCell (Aug 14, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Thanks for listening at least!
> 
> -DJ


I didn't mean to talk bad about your work. It sounds great, it really does.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Aug 15, 2018)

Beautiful work! Well done Daniel!


----------



## paularthur (Aug 15, 2018)

So which song is getting a DJ walkthrough =)


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 16, 2018)

fretti said:


> Love the brass sound!
> Is that all Cinebrass or is there also some OT/Musical Sampling in there?
> 
> Also great to hear how your style evolved during the last few years, and yet is still recognizable as Daniel James



Thanks mate, its mostly Cinebrass Pro! I think I used some Orchestral Tools stuff in there too, mostly Metropolis Ark stuff.

-DJ


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 16, 2018)

paularthur said:


> So which song is getting a DJ walkthrough =)



Heh which one do you want?

-DJ


----------



## Akarin (Aug 16, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Heh which one do you want?
> 
> -DJ



The Frank Hunter!


----------



## TSG (Aug 16, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Heh which one do you want?
> 
> -DJ



*coughcough-allofthem-coughcough*
...excuse me.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 16, 2018)

Akarin said:


> The Frank Hunter!



I agree that's the best track from the album! He already walked through it here:



@Daniel James I listened to some more of this yesterday. It's really melodic. Definitely sounds "like you" and not all the other trailer/hybrid music out there. The brass is incredible, both you and Mark Petrie seem to use Cinebrass a lot, I'll have to give it a second look eventually... right now I'm happy with Trailer Brass + Albion  did you write this album with a publisher or just for yourself?


----------



## paularthur (Aug 17, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Heh which one do you want?
> 
> -DJ


I really liked how you developed the melodies, Unlikely Alliance and those live Whistless woooo ... but my vote is "Final Nightfall" there's a lot of sauce beneath the crust in that cue!


----------



## TheSigillite (Aug 17, 2018)

@Daniel James Have you considered for the next album, selling the CD at your base price and maybe a deluxe version for $15 or $20, with some of your awesome walkthroughs and VST breakdowns (for the early adopters, then you could release them to the general public on youtube after about 6 months)? I'd pay for the extra content.


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 17, 2018)

TheSigillite said:


> @Daniel James Have you considered for the next album, selling the CD at your base price and maybe a deluxe version for $15 or $20, with some of your awesome walkthroughs and VST breakdowns (for the early adopters, then you could release them to the general public on youtube after about 6 months)? I'd pay for the extra content.


I don't think I will ever charge you lot for the tutorials and overviews, always been a good way for me to give back to a community who have supported me so much 

I can look into physical CDs and the such however. Gotta write the next album first 

-DJ


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 19, 2018)

Since this album isn't going to be available on BandCamp, I've been watching for it to appear on iTunes (I thought CDBaby would publish it there), but no sign of it there yet either. Is it not going to be coming to that platform?


----------



## Hywel (Sep 19, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> Since this album isn't going to be available on BandCamp, I've been watching for it to appear on iTunes (I thought CDBaby would publish it there), but no sign of it there yet either. Is it not going to be coming to that platform?



+1 since I have an Apple Music subscription.


----------

